# What to do with pollen cells?



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!


It is likely that the "pollen" in the cells you are referring to is actually "bee bread". Bee bread is _fermented _pollen.



> Pollen is stored in comb cells and through microbially mediated lactic acid fermentation (Gilliam 1979a, b; Gilliam et al. 1989) is chemically changed (Loper et al. 1980). The fermented pollen is called bee bread.
> 
> http://download.springer.com/static...828_6abd1fc09baef553a9919849193ba77f&ext=.pdf


There is a market for cleaned pollen sold for human consumption, but I haven't heard of a market demand for _fermented _pollen. However, _bees _do eat bee bread.


----------



## ruthiesbees

eat it. It's packed with nutrition.


----------



## beeware10

If you have to do something with it give it back to the bees in the spring. they would have a better use for it in march and april.


----------

